# Good morning bama nation!!!!!!!!!



## weathermantrey (Jan 10, 2017)

How about that whooping?


----------



## weathermantrey (Jan 10, 2017)

I was there to witness greatness tonight, what a game!!!


----------



## SpotandStalk (Jan 10, 2017)

Congrats


----------



## lampern (Jan 10, 2017)

Bama hardly got whooped.

Great game for sure.


----------



## brownceluse (Jan 10, 2017)

He only shows up once or twice a year and runs his key board. What a joke I bet he wouldn't of even have posted if bama won.


----------



## GAGE (Jan 10, 2017)

lampern said:


> Bama hardly got whooped.
> 
> Great game for sure.



This!

I am real happy for Dabo though.


----------



## Gold Ranger (Jan 10, 2017)

lampern said:


> Bama hardly got whooped.
> 
> Great game for sure.



The greatest defense of all time did.


----------



## Throwback (Jan 10, 2017)

lampern said:


> Bama hardly got whooped.
> 
> e.



Lol


----------



## Mako22 (Jan 10, 2017)

took to the wood shed


----------



## elfiii (Jan 10, 2017)

weathermantrey said:


> How about that whooping?



Total Offense
Clemson - 511 yds
Bama - 376 yds

First Downs
Clemson - 31
Bama - 16

Time Of Possession
Clemson - 34:44
Bama - 25:16

Turnovers
Clemson - 2
Bama - 0

Bama did not get "whooped". They lost efficiently.

Then there's this little nougat:

http://www.espn.com/chalk/story/_/i...season-college-football-national-championship


----------



## Throwback (Jan 10, 2017)

My Facebook feed is so quiet you wouldn't know a game was even played yesterday


----------



## SpotandStalk (Jan 10, 2017)

Interesting stat

In 2 games Watson torched Alabama''s defense for over 800 yds passing.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jan 10, 2017)

spotandstalk said:


> interesting stat
> 
> in 2 games watson torched alabama''s defense for over 800 yds passing.





ouch !!!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jan 10, 2017)

weathermantrey said:


> How about that whooping?



It was a great game. Wish Bama would have converted more 3rd downs and not had the stupid penalties, but that is what happens sometimes. 

I'm not upset about seeing a coaching staff full of Alabama Alumni win an NC at all. Congrats to Dabo and Mickey and the others. 

Now, Bama is just getting started with the QB walking off of a highschool field to lead a college team to the NC game. Can't wait until he get's his feet under him good. And the recruiting is record breaking at Bama this year thus far. 

I expect Dabo to be doing the same recruiting wise. As soon as Kirby gets his Dawgs up to speed and on program there should be a third contender in the mix making it that much more interesting. 

Give us time, we'll have Bama Alumni and Bama former coaches spread all over this part of the country. Teams like Ohio State will never see another NC bid when that happens.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jan 10, 2017)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> It was a great game. Wish Bama would have converted more 3rd downs and not had the stupid penalties, but that is what happens sometimes.
> 
> I'm not upset about seeing a coaching staff full of Alabama Alumni win an NC at all. Congrats to Dabo and Mickey and the others.
> 
> ...





I find it somewhat surprising, that YOU and the Bamma nation want to take credit for what others have done ???


Never mind, no I don't, if you can't get it done maybe somebody else will..


Democrat !!!!


----------



## weathermantrey (Jan 10, 2017)

Looks like mathew6 got A little upset last night. I hope his hand is ok.

http://fanbuzz.com/story/alabama-fan-wrecks-his-tv-after-crimson-tide-loss-in-national-title-game/


----------



## elfiii (Jan 10, 2017)

Hooked On Quack said:


> I find it somewhat surprising, that YOU and the Bamma nation want to take credit for what others have done ???



Sweeney himself said he did it the "Alabama Way".


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jan 10, 2017)

elfiii said:


> Sweeney himself said he did it the "Alabama Way".





This coming from a dwag fan . . .


Coat tails brother, ride 'em . .


----------



## Browning Slayer (Jan 10, 2017)

weathermantrey said:


> Looks like mathew6 got A little upset last night. I hope his hand is ok.
> 
> http://fanbuzz.com/story/alabama-fan-wrecks-his-tv-after-crimson-tide-loss-in-national-title-game/



That video was awesome! 

Meagan is not going to be very happy...


----------



## Twiggbuster (Jan 10, 2017)

Go dawgs ---with Kirby plugging the talent pool in GA!!

Congrats Clemson- well done.


----------



## KYBobwhite (Jan 10, 2017)

*Kudos to you*



Miguel Cervantes said:


> It was a great game. Wish Bama would have converted more 3rd downs and not had the stupid penalties, but that is what happens sometimes.
> 
> I'm not upset about seeing a coaching staff full of Alabama Alumni win an NC at all. Congrats to Dabo and Mickey and the others.
> 
> ...



You've addressed the loss without blaming the officials and the controversial rub/pick plays. Classy.


----------



## Gold Ranger (Jan 10, 2017)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Give us time, we'll have Bama Alumni and Bama former coaches spread all over this part of the country. Teams like Ohio State will never see another NC bid when that happens.



How many of Saban assistants have went on to have real success?


----------



## weathermantrey (Jan 11, 2017)

roll tide!!!!


----------



## kingfish (Jan 12, 2017)

I don't think that Bama fans have anything to worry about.  You'll be in the hunt for a long time time to come.  When Saban hangs up the cleats, I have no doubt that the first call will be Dabo and right fully so.  For me, it's just fun to watch the Bama faithful amp over not winning a National Championship.  As stated in earlier posts, Bama is creating its own competition issues.  Saban is the gold standard for head coaches and the tree just gets bigger as assistants go to other schools, and ALL of them will be looking to take the title away.  Going to make for great football in years to come.


----------



## fishingtiger (Jan 12, 2017)

I went to the game and can say that it was an amazing experience! Some serious hitting in that game! Bama will probably be back there next year but with the question marks at QB for Clemson, I don't expect them to be there. Maybe again in another 2-3 years.


----------



## AccUbonD (Jan 12, 2017)

Two turnovers and still won says it all.


----------



## RipperIII (Jan 12, 2017)

AccUbonD said:


> Two turnovers and still won says it all.



really?...what does it say?


----------



## RipperIII (Jan 12, 2017)

Gold Ranger said:


> How many of Saban assistants have went on to have real success?



certainly not your head coach...


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jan 12, 2017)

KYBobwhite said:


> You've addressed the loss without blaming the officials and the controversial rub/pick plays. Classy.



Typically bad calls by officials don't cause the loss of a game. Failure to execute does. This is caused by one of two things; your teammates not running their routes, picking up their blocks etc etc etc, or the other team just flat out being better and stuffing the run and covering the pass. 

You can't win games if you can't convert 3rd downs. Clemson played better, their offense executed better and they earned the win. It's just that simple. 


Anyone that argues otherwise is a homer in denial.


----------



## brownceluse (Jan 12, 2017)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Typically bad calls by officials don't cause the loss of a game. Failure to execute does. This is caused by one of two things; your teammates not running their routes, picking up their blocks etc etc etc, or the other team just flat out being better and stuffing the run and covering the pass.
> 
> You can't win games if you can't convert 3rd downs. Clemson played better, their offense executed better and they earned the win. It's just that simple.
> 
> ...



Ding ding ding we have a winner! Saban can't win them all but to beat the man you have to do it with time running out on the clock. I honestly thought Bama would win. The difference between Alabama and Clemson and the rest of CFB teams is that Bama will be right back next year. That's just amazing when you think about it. Not only that but look at the coaching tree he has created in CFB. I do hate to see fans thinking just because they hire a Saban tree coach that the same results are just around the corner. I'm guilty of that myself with Grantham and Pruitt but Pruitt was making the right strides with our defense and is a great defensive mind. Again to accomplish what he has at Bama is crazy. I hope Kirby do half of what Saban has done and I'll be just fine with it!


----------



## Browning Slayer (Jan 12, 2017)

RipperIII said:


> certainly not your head coach...





Dang Rip..


----------



## Gold Ranger (Jan 13, 2017)

RipperIII said:


> certainly not your head coach...



See, I'm trying to have an actual conversation, but I should have known the butt hurt from Monday is still too fresh.

No need to lash out, but I understand it's part of the healing process.


----------



## riprap (Jan 13, 2017)

brownceluse said:


> Ding ding ding we have a winner! Saban can't win them all but to beat the man you have to do it with time running out on the clock. I honestly thought Bama would win. The difference between Alabama and Clemson and the rest of CFB teams is that Bama will be right back next year. That's just amazing when you think about it. Not only that but look at the coaching tree he has created in CFB. I do hate to see fans thinking just because they hire a Saban tree coach that the same results are just around the corner. I'm guilty of that myself with Grantham and Pruitt but Pruitt was making the right strides with our defense and is a great defensive mind. Again to accomplish what he has at Bama is crazy. I hope Kirby do half of what Saban has done and I'll be just fine with it!



Those coaches didn't forget what they learned from saban. I feel those others coaches find it difficult to be able to get the talent bama does. They have a different set of recruiting and discipline rules to follow.


----------



## weathermantrey (Jan 15, 2017)

RipperIII said:


> really?...what does it say?



It says Bama was/is no match for Clemson... Stat's bear this out as well when you look at total yards and first downs. 

Just be content that you guys were able to squeeze out a win last year thanks to Saban's onside kick trickery.


----------



## king killer delete (Jan 15, 2017)

Bama has lost one game and it's the end of the world


----------



## Throwback (Jan 15, 2017)

king killer delete said:


> Bama has lost one game and it's the end of the world



Using Facebook as a judge it is all that Alabama smack
Smack suddenly stopped.  You wouldn't even know they were football fans.


----------



## riprap (Jan 15, 2017)

Throwback said:


> Using Facebook as a judge it is all that Alabama smack
> Smack suddenly stopped.  You wouldn't even know they were football fans.





I hear they are changing deer season to be like Georgia.


----------



## SpotandStalk (Jan 15, 2017)

king killer delete said:


> Bama has lost one game and it's the end of the world



The state of Alabama will be in meltdown mode after dropping the season opener next year.


----------



## brownceluse (Jan 15, 2017)

riprap said:


> Those coaches didn't forget what they learned from saban. I feel those others coaches find it difficult to be able to get the talent bama does. They have a different set of recruiting and discipline rules to follow.



Agree. First step of the process is recruiting. If This year is what Kirby is all about as far as recruiting we will be in good shape in another cycle or two.


----------



## Jay Hughes (Jan 17, 2017)

SpotandStalk said:


> The state of Alabama will be in meltdown mode after dropping the season opener next year.



Going to be a good one for sure. Don't know why you are so confident? 

Roll Tide!


----------



## KyDawg (Jan 17, 2017)

Alabama will be right back in the playoffs again next year. Anyone care to bet against this?


----------

